# I've got the AMNTS (Tube Smoker) on order - and I'd like to know if I can use different brands of pe



## mgj2727 (Dec 5, 2013)

My MES 40 (gen 1, bought for $239 w/shipping) is going to arrive later this week; I've purchased the AMNTS along with several different pellet packs from Todd; and I have the Maverick ET732 (Amazon Cyber sale $47 on it's way). 

My question is - for the AMNTS tube smoker, can I see larger bags of pellets available via Amazon in the 20 pd or even 30/40 pd bags and since I'm prime, I can get them shipped free.  Would those other brands of pellets work in the tube smoker?


----------



## rbranstner (Dec 5, 2013)

To make a long story short, yes you can use any type of pellets in the tube smoker. But not all pellets are created equal. They may not burn as well. Todd  would be able to comment on this subject much better than I would.


----------



## mgj2727 (Dec 5, 2013)

What pellet brands do folks recommend and use in the tube smoker from A-Maze-N?


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 5, 2013)

I buy all my dust and pellets from Todd.

All natural and no fillers.


----------



## scootermagoo (Dec 5, 2013)

Because of location and pricing, I use Lumber Jack Pellets exclusively in my 5x8.  They work fine for me.  They are, in my opinion, very good pellets.  Many flavors are available with no fillers.  I use the 100% hickory and they are great.  They use the whole log in their process, bark and all.  They don't get scrap from other wood-using manufacturers.  They harvest their own wood and chip it green, kiln dry it, then pelletize it.  Great flavor from these pellets.

EDIT:

Do a google search for "lumberjack bbq pellets".  They have great information on their webpage.  AND, you can order by the ton, delivered!  Now that's a lot of smoke!


----------



## old bones (Dec 6, 2013)

I've tried other brans of pellets at the start and came back to Todd's.    I see no reason to change now.   I know how long they burn and what his pellets will do to my meat..     Just my 2 cents....


----------



## geerock (Dec 6, 2013)

BBQ Delite and Lumberjack have given me the best flavor and lowest ash in both my pellet cooker and Todds pellet smokers.


----------



## jaxrmrjmr (Dec 6, 2013)

I buy hickory and pecan pellets by the 20# bag locally.  Traeger brand.  Those are the two types that use a lot of.  I buy my specialty pellets from Todd in 5# bags as I don't use them as often and the S&H doesn't eat me up.


----------

